# Raisin River Dundee



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

So I went to Cabela's yesterday afternoon, but before I actually stopped there I went to check out the Raisin River in Dundee just off M-50. You probably know the part of the river I'm talking about in the downtown area where the businesses are. I saw some flowing water below the dam, and above the dam there was some thin ice near one bank of the river and some flow on the opposite side. Has anybody ever fished this stretch of the river, especially this time of year, and what can one expect to catch there this time of year?


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have caught SMB and LMB below that dam. More SMB than LMB though. Have yet to catch a pile there but I'm sure they r there. Have not fished it this time of year


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Seems like I've had better luck with SMB in the river, but only in the Maybee area. I've only fished Monroe stretch of the river once, and caught a channel cat some years ago. Usually if I do fish the river its in Maybee or Blissfield. Not sure what to use or try there in Dundee this time of year, but will have to try below the dam sometime real soon. I may go with at least one pole with nightcrawlers and another pole with various lures.


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah not sure at all about this time of the year but in spring summer i will use a small spinner, plastic worm, plastic tubes or a popper. I live in Monroe but have never fished the river past Dundee. Getting a kayak this year so I may venture over that way if I can get away from the lakes


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm going to wait until next week and hope for a little bit warmer temps, assuming we get back into the 30s at least. Happen to ever see flathead catfish anywhere in the river?


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

rockinmichigan said:


> I'm going to wait until next week and hope for a little bit warmer temps, assuming we get back into the 30s at least. Happen to ever see flathead catfish anywhere in the river?


I personally have never seen a flathead in the raisin. If u want to venture to the maumee River they pull 30lb flatheads of there though


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Yeah I heard about them, was just curious about the Raisin. I've caught decent sized channels in Blissfield and one decent in Monroe stretches of the river.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

The River Raisin is my home river grew fishing a ton. Hence my name on here. That area can be great for Smallies, Rock Bass, Northern Pike, Crappies and Channel Catfish.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

What is the walleye fishing like they're on the Raisin River my family from my mother's side is from the Adrian Blissfield area and grew up over there I still have family over there on a tributary to the raisin that gets a large amount of Pike suckers and other Springtime fish migrating up there in the creeks in the spring


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Fished the river around Dundee dam but it appeared to be relatively shallow and filled with rocks. No luck fishing


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

I don't know about walleyes, but I know there are some nice smallies in there.


----------

